# examples of pre-charge w/ zilla controllers



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

The Zilla and Hairball handle the precharge even though the contactor is external. No additional precharge circuitry is required. Just follow the manual.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

major said:


> The Zilla and Hairball handle the precharge even though the contactor is external. No additional precharge circuitry is required. Just follow the manual.


perfect. I wasn't aware of the internal pre-charge actually.... My eMiata has a Zilla, but I bought it 'mostly done', and wasn't sure about the precharge because all I see is the main contactor. Solitons I know handle everything internally including the contacter itself.

I guess this will be a short thread.


----------

